# Why can't I find the "any good jokes" section.



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Its part of the General Chat section but if I scroll back 5 pages it still doesn't appear. Yet it is a popular section so theoretically it should be on page 1 ??
The only way I can find it is by using 'search' and even then it takes several attempts and doesn't take me to the last page.


----------



## alicat (28 Mar 2020)

'Cos we've run out. You're welcome. I'll get me coat. 

More practically, you could make it a watched thread and then use the drop down arrow to find it.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its part of the General Chat section but if I scroll back 5 pages it still doesn't appear. Yet it is a popular section so theoretically it should be on page 1 ??
> The only way I can find it is by using 'search' and even then it takes several attempts and doesn't take me to the last page.


It may have been renamed.as people dont seem to now what a good joke is.🤣🤣


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2020)

If you can’t find that one, plenty of other threads about jokes 
https://www.cyclechat.net/search/28...=1&c[nodes][0]=16&c[title_only]=1&o=relevance


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> 'Cos we've run out. You're welcome. I'll get me coat.
> 
> More practically, you could make it a watched thread and then use the drop down arrow to find it.


I have never used the watched thread thingy......I will try that.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Showing up for me ok.


----------



## Poacher (28 Mar 2020)

It's been closed temporarily so that the mods can go through it and remove duplicates.
Should just about halve the size.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Showing up for me ok.


How do you get to it ? Do you scroll down or search?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> It's been closed temporarily so that the mods can go through it and remove duplicates.
> Should just about halve the size.


I think the duplicates are the best part as I often dont 'get it' the 1st time but after 3 or 4 reads it clicks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do you get to it ? Do you scroll down or search?


If I go into the Cafe-General Chat and scroll down it's showing as around half way down the page for me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If I go into the Cafe-General Chat and scroll down it's showing as around half way down the page for me.


1st page ?
What is it actually called on there?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st page ?
> What is it actually called on there?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-good-jokes.78142/page-823#post-5930513


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If I go into the Cafe-General Chat and scroll down it's showing as around half way down the page for me.


Mo.....do me a favour. Tell me, what headings does it come between.
I have just gone through it again "CC Cafe...General Chat" and its just not there.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....do me a favour. Tell me, what headings does it come between.
> I have just gone through it again "CC Cafe...General Chat" and its just not there.


See the link in my previous post, it will take you there.


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....do me a favour. Tell me, what headings does it come between.
> I have just gone through it again "CC Cafe...General Chat" and its just not there.


You haven’t accidentally hit ignore thread have you?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> See the link in my previous post, it will take you there.


Yes, I get that. I can also find it by search. But it just doesnt show in the General Chat section.
If you could tell me what it comes between I will find them and see if I can solve the mystery.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I get that. I can also find it by search. But it just doesnt show in the General Chat section.
> If you could tell me what it comes between I will find them and see if I can solve the mystery.


Between photo challenge and retirement thread at the moment for me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> You haven’t accidentally hit ignore thread have you?


Now that I dont know.
How would I find out and if possible rectify it?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Between photo challenge and retirement thread at the moment for me.


Now thats interesting.... there is no photo challenge iether


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now that I dont know.
> How would I find out and if possible rectify it?


I don't know, I've never ignored a thread accidentally or otherwise


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now thats interesting.... there is no photo challenge iether


Well I'm not finding that for you........


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> You haven’t accidentally hit ignore thread have you?


Vickster......you could well be right (again)**
I opened the thread via Mo's link and there was a symbol asking if I wanted to "unignore" the thread.
I will let you know what happens.
**you are a woman so entitled to be right more than once


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I don't know, I've never ignored a thread accidentally or otherwise


Yep....that was it!!!
Clicked "unignore", closed it down, reopened it AND.......there it is, right were Mo said.
Thanks.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

Do you need these 2 as well?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-the-current-challenge.187127/
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-entries-and-chat.9344/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2020)

Mod Note:
Glad you're good now, @Dave7 
Not putting a thread on ignore helps finding it 
Also, remember that if the thread hasn't had posts for a while, it gets down the list on new posts.
Sadly, there hasn't been many occasions to post jokes recently.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Do you need these 2 as well?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-the-current-challenge.187127/
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-entries-and-chat.9344/


Thanks.
No idea how that happened. As Vickster suggested, I must have clicked ignore in error.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mod Note:
> Glad you're good now, @Dave7
> Not putting a thread on ignore helps finding it
> Also, remember that if the thread hasn't had posts for a while, it gets down the list on new posts.
> Sadly, there hasn't been many occasions to post jokes recently.


Pat.....the jokes thread is thriving. So important at this time.
When this virus really bites we may not be ready to joke though


----------

